

Hacker Koan - xtacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_koan

======
w1ntermute
One of my personal favorites is The Story of Mel:
<http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/mel.html>

~~~
kelnos
Am I missing something, or is that a story that glorifies a programmer who
refused to listen to customer requirements and wrote obfuscated,
unmaintainable code?

~~~
mapleoin
Well I suppose there's more than one way to read it. You could try reading it
again with your irony button switched on.

~~~
kelnos
I suppose. I guess I just didn't find it funny, ironic or serious.

------
kd0amg
Another important one, about master Qc Na:

[http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-
html/m...](http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-
html/msg03277.html)

------
swah
Is the culture that could produce those precious things long gone?

